# battery life on HTC Desire HD



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought this phone and i must agree it is a great phone to have but the battery life is terrible. pls can someone help on how to tweak the phone so that i can get more from the battery.:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is a great phone. I have one. 

The tweaks that I can suggest, & this will depend on your usage & needs:

* Switch off wifi & bluetooth if you don't use them ALL the time. Only switch them on when needed.

* Set screen timeout to an absolute minimum that will suit your needs. 15 or 30 seconds

* Get into the habit of putting the phone asleep by briefly pressing to off button instead of letting the screen timeout.

* Switch OFF automatic brightness. this will give you a brightness scroll bar. Turn the brightness down to a point that will still give you the brightness you like.

* Turn off vibrate if you don't really need it. (The default is ON)

* Get into the habit of charging it every night.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You might be interested in this App 'Juice Defender' Battery Manager

I have not tried it but it might assist you in your quest for longer battery life.

EDIT: another thing to keep switched off if you dont need it & that is the GPS.


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks alot. I also noticed that there is no synchrony between audio and video when i am watching movies on the phone.you hear the audio of a different scene while watching another.pls is it the problem of the phone or the player it came with and is there any player you will recommend for me to try?


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

The above issue on synchrony has been resolved.Pls i am interested in rooting my phone.
Can someone help me with the steps i should follow to root me phone?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi atk,

You can root your Android based HTC Desire HD and it's legal. Here are some things you should be aware of and here is how to do it.

Back up your contacts and other things first, and be aware that rooting will void your warranty as well.

I have never tried it on mine, but a lot of my friends have already done it.

Good luck


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks. I tried above method but i could not root my phone. When i went through the process they were referring to firmware number which should be down graded to some number. my firmware number i think is 1.84.720.3.


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

pls which one is better between lookout and antivirus free for android phones.


----------

